# New Tombstones for 09 I made



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi GUys..I am way behind ..sorry..
This is a wall sconce I made for my friend Tiger mentioned below
it started out as a cherub sconce turned into this









these are just some crosses I nailed and tied together with twine. I made my cemetery bigger and these were in the far corner as the old section
(the dead guy is a band member that played our party this yr)









These next 2 are for our 2 friends that passed away this yr...
this one is a young man who had a bike accident..the logo is for a bike shop he just opened up with his dad..









This is a long time friend who died of Lou Gehrigs Disease
The picture is his brother who was the object of an easy rider magazine pic that Rabbit always liked..faom stone ,hot glue writing and pic









This is for my best friend Tiger..
he could not make the party this yr to see it though.
made of a tree slice..used a dremel tool to carve then stained and sealed


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That "cherub" sconce is demented

I think it's lovely that you honor your friends with tombstones like this.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, love the last one! And that's a really neat picture, the one with all of them in it, with the sun coming through the trees. Very nice!


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Agreed, the last stone is my favorite as well. I like the original look.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!
The pic in the daylight the sun beaming down is just a great looking picture.


----------

